# does iedge ds flash real or fake flash carts?



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 4, 2010)

does iedge ds flash real or fake flash carts and flash carts real or fake too and sells include the micro sd memory card and the include flash cart adapter and this www.shoptemp.com site?

thanks in advance


----------



## Rydian (Oct 4, 2010)

iedge is a clone.  You do not want an iedge, they have a lack of support (meaning it won't play new games).

You have three choices for carts that currently get updates.
[*]*The original R4.*
NOT "R4-III Upgrade", NOT "R4-SDHC", NOT "R4i", NOT "R4 Gold", NOT "R4 Red", NOT "R4 King"...
NOT ANYTHING ELSE WITH "R4" IN THE NAME! _JUST "R4 Revolution"_.
*Price:* $6 from shoptemp.com
*Advantages:* Can use Wood R4, giving it compatibility with modern games.
*Disadvantages:* No DSi support, limited to memory cards 2GB and lower, no special features.
*Rank:* The cheap card for somebody that just wants to play some games on a DS/Lite.
[*]*Acekard 2i*
*Price:* $15 from shoptemp.com
*Advantages:* Can use AKAIO, giving it compatibility with modern games. Can update itself and cheats over wifi, supports the DSi/XL, and supports memory cards up to 32GB.
*Disadvantages:* Can't do any of the special stuff the DSTwo can.
*Rank:* Mid-range card for people that want to play lots of games on a DSi/XL with some extra features.
[*]*Supercard DSTwo*
*Price:* $35 from shoptemp.com
*Advantages:* Supports the DSi/XL, can update itself even if the DSi won't run it, supports memory cards up to 32GB, real-time save (save states), in-game guide (show text and images from walkthroughs without having to reset the game), "free cheat" which lets you modify memory while the game is running, GBA and SNES emulator, slow motion, and more.
*Disadvantages:* The most expensive card.
*Rank:* Pretty much the ultimate card right now.


----------



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Rydian 
R4 DS Revolution Card for Nintendo DS & DS Lite > the real one does it play 
gameboyadvance game roms any region others countrys game roms and the ds game roms
and plays other countrys game roms and does it include micro sd memory  card
or sold it seprate

Features & Characteristics

When updated with its latest firmware, the R4 DS offers the following functionality:

* 2nd generation storage device: no booting tool required.
* Flush fitting slot-1 card for Nintendo DS & DS Lite.
* Supports any MicroSD speed and card (FAT16 or 32 formatted), with no in-game lag.
* Supports clean ROMs, with simple drag-and-drop interface. Works on any OS
* Built in NoPass for booting slot-2 (GBA) devices.
* Automatic save type detection: no more hassle selecting save types manually!
* Save directly to MicroSD card, not to onboard chip. No more lost save games!
* Supports Moonshell and other homebrew thanks to automatic DLDI patching.
* User-friendly skinnable interface, various skins available. Touchscreen or button operation.
* Near 100% ROM compatibility.
* Supports rumble pak and memory pak.
* Supports WiFi games, download play, DS Browser and other extensions.
* Supports 4-scale lightness adjustment (DS Lite only).
* Supports Soft-Reset. Return to menu at any time without restarting the console
* Supports Action Replay cheat codes.

#
# Integrates Moonshell 1.6 for media compatibility: MP3, DPG and more! 

thanks in advance


----------



## Rydian (Oct 4, 2010)

If you want to play GBA ROMs on the R4 or Acekard 2i, then you need to be using a DS or DS Lite (NOT a DSi or DSi LL/XL), and you need to have a slot-2 card (a GBA flash cart) as well.

The DSTwo can play GBA ROMS on any DS and doesn't need a Slot-2.

Yes, all three carts play any DS game (not DSi-only games, NO cart plays those), and will play any region game.

No, none of them include a microSD, you will need to buy one as well.

The Acekard 2i and DSTwo support all the R4's features and more.


----------



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Rydian  real or fake iedge ds flash cart click this site
> http://www.dscardworld.com/blog/2010/05/11/fake-iedge

and i want to buy it too u know

thanks in advance


----------



## RoMee (Oct 4, 2010)

I think the iedge is a clone of the cycloDS
and are usually updated about the same time as the cycloDS
with the cycloDS being dead, you might want to think twice before you buy an iedge


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 4, 2010)

I recommend you look for something else for the time being. iEDGE is dependent on CycloDS in terms of update. Unless they can provide their own update, it is better to use other flashcart for the time being.

iEDGE is a stripped down version of CycloDS, being manufactured from the same factory. Since Team Cyclops never accuse EDGE series being a clone, it is better to say they are sibling.


----------



## Costello (Oct 4, 2010)

the iEDGE shoptemp sells is the real one, however like Rydian cleverly stated, you're better off buying one of the 3 that he listed.


----------

